# Denver vs Houston?



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Who to root for????

On one hand a Denver loss would make tomorrow's game for first place in the Division. But would a Denver loss tonight make tomorrow's game more of a must win for Denver? And if the goal is to make the playoffs isn't it more important to keep the teams that are behind us....behind us.

Tough call, but I think I will be rooting for Denver tonight. I hate facing a pissed off Iverson, and although you can make arguements either way about how a team re-acts on a back to back scenario, I am a firm believer that good teams play more inspired after a loss and bad teams play less inspired after a loss. Denver is a good team.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

chairman said:


> Who to root for????
> 
> On one hand a Denver loss would make tomorrow's game for first place in the Division. But would a Denver loss tonight make tomorrow's game more of a must win for Denver? And if the goal is to make the playoffs isn't it more important to keep the teams that are behind us....behind us.
> 
> Tough call, but I think I will be rooting for Denver tonight. I hate facing a pissed off Iverson, and although you can make arguements either way about how a team re-acts on a back to back scenario, I am a firm believer that good teams play more inspired after a loss and bad teams play less inspired after a loss. Denver is a good team.


I can only hope that this game goes into 5 overtimes. :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> I can only hope that this game goes into 5 overtimes. :biggrin:



Lol I am so with you on that. 

As for Denver winning or losing, I hope they lose. Because I would like to think it should depend more on what Portland does on Friday night, than what Denver will do because of their current position. Dictate the flow of the game and you own the game. If the tempo is forced upon you, you lose. It's that simple.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I want Denver to lose for a few of reasons. 1) I don't like them. 2) I think by the end of the year, Houston will have a better record than Denver. Once they click they will go on a winning streak. 3) I want to believe that it is possible to win our division and Denver losing will put the Blazers in the position to win on Friday and be in first place in our division. 

Reason 3 is most important to me.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

This is simple. Go Rockets. I want the Blazers to take the division lead on Friday. 

I will be at that game, and I will be loud, loud, loud!!!!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

HOWIE said:


> I can only hope that this game goes into 5 overtimes. :biggrin:



And in the fifth overtime Carmello and Bonzi get in a fight, beat each other up, and get suspended 10-15 games. The outcome of the game is really secondary.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

It's good for us no matter who wins. Sure, it'd be cool if Denver loses but if they win, we have more space between us and the Rockets.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

The Professional Fan said:


> This is simple. Go Rockets. I want the Blazers to take the division lead on Friday.


Amen, I want that game on Friday for the NW Division lead.

And 5 OTs with Carmelo and AI playing 70 mins each, and then getting kicked out and suspended, sounds good to me too.

I'll certainly be watching this game closely.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> This is simple. Go Rockets. I want the Blazers to take the division lead on Friday.
> 
> I will be at that game, and I will be loud, loud, loud!!!!



Exactly.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow.. Denver is struggling, 31 percent from the field. And Houston has no TMac.

Go Rockets.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I seriously think the Blazers are better than both these teams on both ends of the floor.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I root for Houston... go AB!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

nice to see brooks get in the game


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> nice to see brooks get in the game


He looked real hesitant. There were a few times where he beat his man and then stopped and dished out, where last year he would have gone straight to the rack. I suppose going from the star of the team to the rookie of the team might change the way you act out there.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I agree, either way helps us. A Denver loss would set up a match for the #1 in the division, a Houston loss, gives us more cushion for the 8th spot.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Melo is ice cold tonight while AI is on fire. However, Anthony has shot twice as many shots as Iverson. Seems like Melo doesn't want to share the ball. 

Halftime stats:

Anthony: 8pts, 2-17 FG, 3to
Iverson: 20pts, 7-9FG, 5ast, 5reb

The Nuggets have another shooter in Atkins back, but I still feel confident about the Blazers chances tomorrow.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah I have to change my mind. I tried to root for Denver, but when it comes down to it, I just don't like their players. Not sure what to think of Carmelo struggling like he is. How long is that going to last? I am now rooting for Houston but I can't see how they will win.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Anthony: 8pts, 2-17 FG, 3to



save some of that for tomorrow night melo!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Barkley of all people just said Roy and Stephen Jackson should be high up on the allstar voting list.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Barkley on All Stars: "Brandon Roy better be high on that AS ballot."


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

what did magic just say? roy is 3rd best all-around player in the nba???


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> what did magic just say? roy is 3rd best all-around player in the nba???


Yeah I think Magic or Barkley said that, which is great to hear.
I wonder if they ever apologized for that goof they made about the Blazers' win streak a few weeks ago?

Now the question is, who the No. 1 and No. 2 all-around players are?
One is LeBron, and the other? Kobe? Kidd?


And those between quarter interviews with the coaches just seem uncomfortable. Just weird.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Did I just hear Kenyon Martin is out?


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Kenyon Martin just pulled his right hamstring...not good for Denver.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

ya, kmart has a strained ham string and at one point brooks had 6 straight points!
ha, I'm such an Oregon homer.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Houston stinks.. what a frustrating team to watch with so many opportunities to take this game.
Just another first-round and out team, if they even make the playoffs.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Please send this into overtime.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Ya Bonzi!


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

Game just went to overtime!!! Keep em running Houston!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

keebs3 said:


> Game just went to overtime!!! Keep em running Houston!


Only 4 more overtimes to go:yay:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

They should've given it to Bonzi for the final shot. Yao just doesn't have it tonight.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Yay overtime!

I really hope K-Mart doesn't play tonight. Anyone know how long strained hamstrings take to recover? Bad for my fantasy team, good for my real team.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Is Camby down too??


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

oooo. camby is down... I hope he is ok, but not until after tomorrow night.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Double overtime. Oh please...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Yay more overtime!


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

Second OT!!!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> Double overtime. Oh please...


Only 3 more to go:cheers:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

This couldn't have worked out any better. Yes!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Awesome for us! 

i love watching Yao play. He can be the focal point of an offense and plays great on defense. They should trade TMac.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> I can only hope that this game goes into 5 overtimes. :biggrin:


Well B&B it is the start of the 2nd OT. You may get your wish.:biggrin:

gatorpops


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

This is awesome. Can I get about 3 more OTs?


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

wow we couldnt ask for a better job from houston. 2 overtimes, and injuries to martin/camby. We will win tmrw


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

GOD said:


> Only 3 more to go:cheers:


:clap::clap2:

Carmelo Anthony: soon-to-be 50 minutes
Allen Iverson: soon-to-be 57 minutes.

Houston really should've ended this game awhile ago.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm wondering if a couple 5 minute overtimes will actually affect the point totals for games played the next day for teams playing back-to-back. I hope so.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow, both of these teams take some really horrible shots.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

So what time realistically would Denver get into Portland, counting packing, getting to the airport, getting on the plane, traveling, getting your bags and getting into a hotel?


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Ah crap, an odd point difference. Come on overtime #3!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

whatsmyname said:


> wow we couldnt ask for a better job from houston. 2 overtimes, and injuries to martin/camby. We will win tmrw


I doubt you meant anything by it, but we shouldn't celebrate injuries to other teams. I sure wouldn't want that if it happened to us again. C'mon just 3 more overtimes, that's all I ask.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, before the game went into overtime, the guys on Courtside estimated 2 a.m. But with overtime, it'll probably be closer to 2:30, at the very earliest.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Awesome game!

We need a Denver foul, and a Rocket player to miss a FT.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Hit *one* Free Throw Yao. Please.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Miss one and make one Yao


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

whatsmyname said:


> wow we couldnt ask for a better job from houston. 2 overtimes, and injuries to martin/camby. We will win tmrw



Don't jinx us and don't root for injuries. Karma is a *****. :azdaja:


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Drat.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Man, Mutombo is still in this league? What is he, 60 years old?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I sort of figured you guys would be cheering for triple OT...I would if it were my team tomorrow


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

That really sucks for Houston. I hope that doesn't happen to us tomorrow.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

****t denver wins


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Holy ****! That reminded me of a shot Damon hit in OT against the Clippers at the buzzer to win. 

This has been an awesome game, but we need one more lead change. Come on, Rockets.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Denver wins, oh well.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Damn... Houston let Chucky Atkins and Anthony Carter beat them. That sucks.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

You'd rather play a team coming off of a double OT win than a double OT loss, IMO.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

ai and melo 50+ min each

that cant hurt


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

AI played 56 mins and Mello 51. That's like playing two games in one night! They'll be tired tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Samuel said:


> You'd rather play a team coming off of a double OT win than a double OT loss, IMO.


I'm not sure. I think arguments can be made for both. I'd rather play a team coming out of a triple OT loss than a double OT win.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

that can hurt them =]


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

AI could play 3 back to backs in a row and still have a ton of energy. AI is fit as a beast--don't expect AI to be tired tomorrow.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Bill Russell the (almost) consensus pick for the one player the TNT postgame crew would choose to make a team/ win a championship. Let's hope those comparisons to that one player we picked up a while back are accurate!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Upcoming games for Portland

Denver
Seattle
Minnesota
Philadelphia
@ Utah
@ Minnesota

Upcoming games for Denver

@ Portland
@ Sacramento
Milwaukee
@ Golden State
Golden State
San Antonio


Certainly a favorable schedule for us in making up a couple games on Denver even if tomorrow's won't be for first place.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Driew said:


> AI could play 3 back to backs in a row and still have a ton of energy. AI is fit as a beast--don't expect AI to be tired tomorrow.


AI is a warrior and will get his points but playing almost 100 mins of basketball in less then 24 hours will have an effect on anyone.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> I can only hope that this game goes into 5 overtimes. :biggrin:


Darn only 2 overtimes, well to be fair I was naughty this year and Santa must have been really watching! :biggrin:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> AI played 56 mins and Mello 51. That's like playing two games in one night! They'll be tired tomorrow for sure.


granted it was just pickup at my club, but I ran hoops for over two hours last night... and I'm 40 years old. I'll be going for a 4-5 mile jog after work this evening.

If the Denver players had a decent night's sleep last night they should be good to go.

STOMP


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

May the best team win.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

STOMP said:


> If the Denver players had a decent night's sleep last night they should be good to go.




you mean a decent day's sleep. the game didn't end till after midnight their time. they probably wouldn't have arrived at PDX till after 4:00 AM.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> you mean a decent day's sleep. the game didn't end till after midnight their time. they probably wouldn't have arrived at PDX till after 4:00 AM.


Even if they arrived that late, thats still 15 hours prior to game time. I'm guessing they caught some shuteye on their luxury jet and that their hotel has curtains as well. It's not ideal, but it's really not that bad either.

STOMP


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

STOMP said:


> granted it was just pickup at my club, but I ran hoops for over two hours last night... and I'm 40 years old. I'll be going for a 4-5 mile jog after work this evening.
> 
> If the Denver players had a decent night's sleep last night they should be good to go.
> 
> STOMP


So have you been doing this for the last couple months? And jogging a few miles the day after playing some pickup ball isnt the same as playing over an hour and a half of NBA ball in one day.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

they might have sleep but your body can't recuperate that quickly. Their legs will be sore as hell :biggrin:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> So have you been doing this for the last couple months? And jogging a few miles the day after playing some pickup ball isnt the same as playing over an hour and a half of NBA ball in one day.


I generally stay in pretty good shape. For many summers now including summer '07, I've worked for the California Dept. of Fish and Game in the High Sierras on a project determining the habitat of an endangered amphibian called the Mountain Yellow Legged Frog. Heres a link with some basic info on the species...

http://tchester.org/sgm/animals/yellow_legged_frog.html

Anyway, the job has me in the backcountry with other researchers for a week at a time. We do a lot of extremely physical work. I'd guestimate I'm areobically exercising 6-8 hours per day on average, carrying some pretty big packs up steep hills at altitude. It's common to go 20+ miles in a day. Many of my co-workers use the summers as training for running 100 mile Century races. One of them sometimes wins those races... in fact he placed in the top 10 this year in whats thought to be the toughest race of them all the Hardrock 100.

http://www.run100s.com/HR/

Basically I don't think that playing half an hour of NBA hoops (with multiple breaks) is that big of a deal for those that are capable of it. 

attached is a pic from an offday zipping up Mt. Whitney's mountaineer's trail... enjoy!

STOMP


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn STOMP, that's a really awesome job. How in the world did you get a job like that? I can imagine how hard that work must be. I've hiked out of The Gorge a few times to camp at Rainy Lake. Probably nothing like what you do but it's a 5 mile trail with about 3800' gain in the first 2 miles. It's by far the most physically draining activity Ive ever done. After the first time I did it, I could barely walk for a week. Made me understand why people pay so much for super light wieght hiking and camping gear.

Well, AI and Mellow got their points and didnt look tired at all in the first half other than Mellow getting rim checked twice. I thought AI slowed down a lot in the second half but 34 points is a damn impressive performance.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

You might be able to do it too. PM me if you've real interest

STOMP


----------

